# Need help identifying artwork



## Understand (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello, I have a original painted teddy bear, looks like it's for a child's room and looking for more information on the creator. It is signed (I believe) B. Sienkiewicz -- Now I've done a ton of research but the only one I could find was Bill Sienkiewicz, an artist from DC comics. In his early years he did do a children's book and he lives, or lived, in New Jersey, which is semi-close to the location I found this piece of art. (I found it in a thrift store in New York.) 

Although, his signature isn't the same so unless he changed it, I'm not sure if it was him who did the painting. 

I was wondering if anyone had any information. I also have another along with this one, but it's only what I believe to be a signed print. This particular one is certainly real as I've taken it out from the frame and looked at it. There's nothing on the back.

Can anyone offer some insight? Is there a place I might be able to go to have them look at it? I'm not sure what such a place would be called or even if they exist, but I thought I would ask.

Thanks!

Jacob

Oh, additionally, I've found the exact same paintings on eBay (although they were prints or possibly factory printed?) but no one seems to have any information. I've also tried contacting Bill via his website but he didn't respond to my inquiry. Thanks again.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

wibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbleswibbles

it's no where online.


----------

